# Events/Gatherings/Shows around St. Louis, MO????



## diy_darryl (Feb 7, 2018)

As the Title states......Are there any events of any kind (audio related of course) within a few hours of St. Louis, MO area????

Thanks


----------



## beak81champ (Oct 2, 2015)

SQology is in Bloomington, Illinois in April, probably 2.5 hours north of you.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

beak81champ said:


> SQology is in Bloomington, Illinois in April, probably 2.5 hours north of you.




Yes! Come see us April 21st!










https://www.facebook.com/events/528233504226168??ti=ia


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Just 3 weeks away!


----------



## diy_darryl (Feb 7, 2018)

Working that weekend, can’t make this one.


----------

